

New Word – Rubeosity - bobalbrecht
https://docs.google.com/a/sevone.com/document/d/1YvQbzPy-Likzwpoq6mU9biWWWAsj794xqiZyoIG3WHk/edit?pl

======
bobalbrecht
rubeosity verb

Describes the magnitude of excess complexity or “Rube Goldberg-ness” of a
device or system. Can be applied to machine or software system.

Rubeosity is measured in the logarithmic (base 2) unit of Goldbergs symbolized
by the letter gamma Ɣ.

The most direct and simple solution that effectively solves a problem, by
definition, has a rubeosity of 0Ɣ. A system that has twice the necessary
complexity to perform a task has rubeosity of 1Ɣ.

rubeosity Unnecessary Extra Complexity Level

0Ɣ The most efficient solution 1Ɣ 2 times as complex as needed 2Ɣ 4 times 3Ɣ 8
times 4Ɣ 16 times 5Ɣ 32 times

Example

“The code has an estimated rubeosity of 2 Goldbergs.”

rubose adjective

The condition of having significantly high level of rubeosity.

------
DanAndersen
What is the rubeosity of creating a word to essentially say "overly complex"
and then taking the time to quantify it for different situations?

~~~
bobalbrecht
Also, "overly complex" has no units.

